# I need help choosing breeding pairs,color compatibility , age question,



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

First off I was wondering how long I should wait before breeding my black copper male I got from NIB, I know my females would be ready because they are now the average size of the females I see at petco.

Kamina









Here's all my females but one, ignore the adorable Veil tail for breeding. I would breed the above male with the black copper in front. I may go get some more from a store if they carry halfmoons. I may get some more HM females from a LPS









I'm trying to decide if I would want to breed them, or wait until next summer to breed them and instead breed another pair in a few weeks. But I'm not sure if the other pairs would really work out color wise, but I'm interested in what they would create, but then I also don't want fish that people won't want to adopt. My other males are also from Petco, so they aren't incredible aquabid fish, or fish from breeders who strive for the best.


Here's my other males

*Royal Blue OHM(Saphire) with a Black Copper.
*












*Halfmoon Multicolor(Unamed) with a female who is between black fire and black copper(not in the picture)*



















*And my red Platinum dragon(Altair) with the fire in the photo.*



















I'm really leaning towards my multicolor and my red platinum dragon if I don't breed the coppers this summer. the platinum dragon is just barely a halfmoon, so I'm hoping that since the black fire female looks like she might have a OHM tail it might improve the fins.



If the girly's and male are going to be too young still within two or three weeks I might go to a fish specialty store that has good reviews and see if they have any inspiring female halfmoons that I could pair with one of my 3 males.



Thanks so much for any input and opinions that are given


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually I'll probably try to get new females for my other 3 males, I'm going to wait for my girl's to grow up more.

I'm still going to try and find some new HM females though at this store I haven't been to yet.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd say 4 months minimum. If they are young it may take a few tries.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, i would breed the black copper male with the black female in the first picture.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't see the pictures :-? ... so I can't comment on a breeding pair.

They can be bred after they're 4 months. But I usually wait until they're older (5 - 6 months)


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well, i would breed the black copper male with the black female in the first picture.



I'm definitely going to breed them, but I've decided to wait to breed any of the black coppers/black fires because even though I _could_ technically breed them now they still seem to young to me.

so I'm going with one of my other males, I may be getting a few female HM's from a local breeder and that may work with one of them. I also just got a blue dragon mustard gas from him as well.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

You've got some gorgeous females. They're so cute in their sorority


----------

